
Machined Learnings: ICML 2013: Sparse, Deep, and Random - PiersonBro
http://www.machinedlearnings.com/2013/06/icml-2013-sparse-deep-and-random.html
======
joshuaellinger
I did a rough estimate that the 16 x 4 GPU setup with the 54GB network could
be had for around $150K.

Not pocket change but not out of reach either.

Power is a little bit of an issue (you need 6-7 20A circuits) but there are
hosting facilities that charge per KW/hr rather than per-drop. In that
environment, I estimated that you could do the problem they described for
under $10 in energy costs.

I'd like to know if anyone else has a feel on capital costs.

